# 2010 GTR beats ZR1



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

GT-R Beats ZR-1 around the Conti test track in the lastest latest Autobild Sportscars..


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Good!:chuckle:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Vergleich Nissan GT-R/Porsche 911 Turbo/Audi R8 V10 - Die Runde der Wahrheit - Sportscars - autobild.de


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

S2 GT3 also beaten for a laugh:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## RA7290 (Aug 19, 2008)

R33_GTS-t said:


> GT-R Beats ZR-1 around the Conti test track in the lastest latest Autobild Sportscars..


So thanks to our free German motor press 

my ultimate-silver to arrive next week ))))))))))))))

THE LEGEND IS REAL


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

RA7290 said:


> So thanks to our free German motor press
> 
> my ultimate-silver to arrive next week ))))))))))))))
> 
> THE LEGEND IS REAL



THE LEGEND IS FU*K*NG QUICK......:smokin:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

What! Germans admitting they are beaten by a datsun...:smokin:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

no....Germans admitting the Americans were beaten by the Japanese


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

I am just waiting now for all the theories and excuses from MonaroCountry and HeavyChevy..lol


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Godspd said:


> I am just waiting now for all the theories and excuses from MonaroCountry and HeavyChevy..lol


They already have one: It was a ringer. All Nissan supplied cars ARE.

(so was the car in Autobild supplied by Nissan?)


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

doggiehowser said:


> They already have one: It was a ringer. All Nissan supplied cars ARE.
> 
> (so was the car in Autobild supplied by Nissan?)



No,it was a private owned Nissan GTR,belongs to a guy in Austria.......so no cheating possible from Nissan on that car(and as it is slower in the acceleration tests as mine i dont think they cheated...)


----------



## gp900bj (Nov 24, 2008)

Guys, Guys, Guys.... before you get carried away with all your GT-R loving and koolade drinking please observe the following:

Rule 1) If a Nissan of any kind outperforms any other vehicle: Nissan lied

Rule 2) If a Nissan of any kind wins the favour of any automotive journal: Nissan lied

Rule 3) If you show any kind of support for any vehicle made by Nissan: Nissan lied

Rule 4) Nissan lied.

Rule 5) Please refer to Rule 4.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> No,it was a private owned Nissan GTR,belongs to a guy in Austria.......so no cheating possible from Nissan on that car(and as it is slower in the acceleration tests as mine i dont think they cheated...)


new mantra: ALL the cars shipped are ringers


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Thought we beat the Germans and the Japanese or is that a little controversial???


----------

